# Catvos lift



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Just ordered the 3in lift with 2.5in rake for my 850xp. Sure hope its worth the money

fatboyz customz


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Post pics after its done


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Will do. Still got 2 weeks at work still i can get it put on

fatboyz customz


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Love me a lifted popo


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Lift installed

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks awesome. gonna be time for new axles soon though, those are some steep angles


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yea already broke two just easing around playn in a few holes. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Fatboyz customz crew


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Bikes for sale now

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------

